# No Driver Icon on Android Apps



## Lincoln Futura (Nov 2, 2015)

I just switched from Uber's iphone to my own phone with the android Partner App. I am using Google Maps for navigation. My Driver Car Icon does not appear on either the Partner or Rider Apps, just a blue dot. The app still accepts jobs and everything, there's just no icon representing my car. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## boredwithitall (Oct 12, 2015)

partner app is just blue dot . but odd that the car isn't showing up on rider app.


----------



## Lincoln Futura (Nov 2, 2015)

I just figured it out. The GPS on my phone is off and throwing my location about a half a mile away. The Icon was appearing on the Rider App in the wrong place.


----------

